# Me and my boys



## gia (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi 

I am new to this forum.

Cat believe I have found such a lovely crowd to share my appreciation of cats.

As you can guess I am an avid cat lover and have four of my own -
Charlie, Ftze, Gizmo and Rob.

I also foster cats and find it such a lovely, worthwhile thing to do.

They are all such beautiful characters.

Be warned I get a little carried away when it comes to cats .... but hey, I am sure I am in good company :lol: 

Gia
xxx


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Everyone gets carried away here! You've come to the right place. :wink: 

Welcome, and be sure to post some photos of your kitties in Meet My Kitty. We'd love to see them!


----------



## gia (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome.

If I could figure out how to post my photos I would.

Needless to say they are a fine and handsome crew  

Gia
xxx


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

gia said:


> If I could figure out how to post my photos I would.


It's pretty easy -- here's a link explaining how:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12285

You can practice using the Test Forum until you get the hang of it. And please ask if you need help -- we'll be glad to assist. :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Gia


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Welcome to the crazy cat crowd Gia


----------



## gia (Dec 18, 2005)

Gia
xxx


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

gia said:


> Be warned I get a little carried away when it comes to cats .... but hey, I am sure I am in good company :lol:










YES! You are absolutely in good company! Glad you found us, looking forward to reading stories and seeing pics.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Gia, Charlie, Ftze, Gizmo & Rob!  Can't wait to see some kitty pictures. Like Lisa said, if you need any help, just ask.  

Meaghan


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to Freesia a shepard mix BIG baby girl


----------

